# Planted Vision 180



## smudger28 (11 Aug 2008)

Hi guys here is my Juwel Vision 180.

Plant List 

Dwarf Sag 
Hygrophila Polysperma
Micranthemum Umbrosum
Red Tiger Lotus (Specimen plant)
Rotala Rotundifolia
Bacopa Monnieri 
Aponogeton Crispus
Various Crypts

Ignore the cucumber that is for my Bristlenose and loaches.












CO2 injected via glass diffuser 
Substrate heating
Dennerle Dupoint mix substrate covered with sand
Dry fert recipe 
Arcadia Overhead Illuminere giving 4W per UK gallon


----------



## planter (11 Aug 2008)

Hi Smudger,

Welcome to Ukaps!  nice looking tank you have there. How long has it been set up?


----------



## Wolfenrook (11 Aug 2008)

Nice looking tank there Smudger, I can' help but think that your zenkeri though is too large for that position, and sort of throws the whole thing off.

Ade


----------

